
Windows 10 hardware requirements and upgrade paths - th0br0
http://venturebeat.com/2015/03/18/microsoft-reveals-windows-10-hardware-requirements-and-upgrade-paths/
======
th0br0
The scary thing is that they now seem to _require_ Secure Boot...

